# Center channel choice, advice



## cowwithoutleg (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm trying to select a budget center channel speaker to pair with my old Bose 501s series IV. Do any of these stick out as good choices?

HTD level TWO center channel, $129 (new)
JBL Studio Series S-Center speaker $80 (used)
Pioneer SP-C21 $80 (new)
MTX Monitor 6C Dual 6-1/2" 2-Way Center Channel Speaker $100 (new)
BIC America Venturi DV64 2-Way Tower Speaker for about $100 (new)can this be used as a center channel?

I've been told my Bose 501s will over power most budget center channel. Hopefully I can find one that will mix decently, as I really dont have much to spend and I hear only bad things about cheaper bose center channel speakers.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the JBL CC. It would definitely be a bonus if you could audition any of the CC's listed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My choice for budget center channel is usually the Infinity C351.

With that said finding anything to "pair" with the 501s sounds like a tall order.


----------

